# uk lectrical goods



## Leapfrog1234 (Sep 14, 2017)

we are planning a move to Italy in spring 2018 to retire......can I take my electrical goods from the uk and will they work? thankyou valerie


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Leapfrog1234 said:


> we are planning a move to Italy in spring 2018 to retire......can I take my electrical goods from the uk and will they work? thankyou valerie


Yes, but they are not geared for the limited standard 3kw you will likely have there. So be prepared to adjust to what you have switched on and when...:fencing:


----------

